# How Fit & Healthy Do You Think You Are?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Health is obviously paramount.

How healthy do you think you are? What are your plans for self-improvement, if any?

I am curious. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I am slowly recovering from a series of devastating physical and mental shocks that my immediate and extended family have suffered since about 2010. It has been a bit on the nightmarish side: "When troubles come, they come not single spies/ But in battalions." So I have not been taking care of myself physically or mentally as I should have. I am beginning to address these issues. It will take time, but I am getting talk therapy, have cut out alcohol and am losing weight; now, I'm warming up for meditation and spiritual and physical exercise. It's shocking just how quickly you can let yourself deteriorate without really realizing it - but, as I said, we have had some other things on our minds.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I consider myself to be fit and healthy, I am satisfied with it , I do sports, eat healthy, long may it continue .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Totenfeier said:


> I am slowly recovering from a series of devastating physical and mental shocks that my immediate and extended family have suffered since about 2010. It has been a bit on the nightmarish side: "When troubles come, they come not single spies/ But in battalions." So I have not been taking care of myself physically or mentally as I should have. I am beginning to address these issues. It will take time, but I am getting talk therapy, have cut out alcohol and am losing weight; now, I'm warming up for meditation and spiritual and physical exercise. It's shocking just how quickly you can let yourself deteriorate without really realizing it - but, as I said, we have had some other things on our minds.


One of my favourite Shakespeare quotes. Sadly as I get older it's all too true. I am in reasonable condition for my age but underlying heart and prostate conditions require constant medication and who knows the long term effects of that! Ah well. Old age is not for cissies.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Well let's see, my BMI is one or two numbers above the ideal for my weight, but I admit to having close to zero motivation to exercise to shed the excess pounds. I HATE running, not the physical act of running but doing it in front of people because I feel like a dork. Give me a bicycle or a swimming pool any day. I also own a weight bench which I use sporadically. I have no idea what my max lift is. 
What are my plans for self improvement? Ehh.....cycle and lift more often, I guess. I could use a diet change too, I barely drink any soda anymore but I still like fast food more than I care to admit. I also want to find a swimming pool around here that isn't hellishly overcrowded all the time, because I love to swim and it's one of the best forms of exercise. But is any of this gonna happen? Probably not...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Healthy and fit, do you mean before or after I take my pills?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I certainly do not have the strength or flexibility of an Olympic athlete (well, there's always curling), but I am skinny and fairly tall. A strong wind might knock me over so I'm not interested in any weight loss! I don't smoke and don't drink alcohol regularly. And, unlike many of our great heroes, I don't have syphilis! :lol:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like how there's separate options for "Unsure, and I don't really care" and "Who cares about this poll anyway".


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm more fit than I used to be. Toward the end of high school, I was a little doughy. I'm thinner and in better shape now  I exercise a lot more since I've been in college.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Dim7 said:


> I like how there's separate options for "Unsure, and I don't really care" and "Who cares about this poll anyway".


I feel "Who cares about this poll anyway" should have a question mark where people give factual evidence for the amount of people that genuinely care about this poll :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I like how there's separate options for "Unsure, and I don't really care" and "Who cares about this poll anyway".


It's called a bit of humour.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My body is a temple. Unfortunately it's the Parthenon.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> My body is a temple. Unfortunately it's the Parthenon.


Similarly, I have the body of a twenty year old. When he sees what I've done with it he will go mental!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> Similarly, I have the body of a twenty year old. When he sees what I've done with it he will go mental!


My body is a temple - that has been ransacked by barbarians!


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I'm 15, 6'2 190 lbs. Most of this is muscle. I eat a healthy diet, and workout frequently. I am a decent athlete. I feel rather good about myself and my fitness.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I am quite fit and healthy and I do what I can to keep that up.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Chinese exercise*

My wife has found a new pastime thanks to the internet: standing on one leg with eyes closed. This is a Chinese exercise for elderly people to improve holding one's balance. Who knows, this physical exercise also has a wholesome effect on one's mental / spiritual equipoise.... Well, I tried it and found out how quickly one falls backward without the support of one's eyes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yesterday I walked 4km (2 and 2), and didn't really get tired (just hot because it was very humid outside). I've developed a good walking stamina ever since I came here to school, because I have to walk just about every day some amount of distance. On a normal day of school, walking/bus adds up to 20 minutes total of walking to and from school. If I don't use bus (like yesterday because they weren't operating weekends), then it's about 50 minutes total of walking. Some major elevation climb to walk to school too! I hope to get into biking and swimming this summer, those are 2 activities I sorely missed while I was busy with school.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I will walk my way back into shape. Today almost 5 km. and yesterday the same. I used to go to karate but stopped sometime after I got yellow belt ca. 10 years ago.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

All in all, I think I'm in reasonable shape for my age (60) and medical history (heart defect, heart attack). I eat healthy (lots of fruit and vegetables, low fat, low salt), drink alcohol but never in excess, never smoked, never did drugs. I walk the dog in total for about an hour a day, and do the daily shopping walking as well. Ideally I should drop 5 kg or so, but the cardiologist is OK with my current weight.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I will walk my way back into shape. Today almost 5 km. and yesterday the same. I used to go to karate but stopped sometime after I got yellow belt ca. 10 years ago.


"I will walk my way back into shape." Do you mind if I steal this as a mantra?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm outraged at the "fittist" and "healthyist" nature of this poll.

Where are the options for:

I am 53 but feel like I'm 106 on a good day

I have a pain in all the diodes down my left-hand side

and

I may have died already, I can't feel my pulse


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I live in the mountains, climbing, hiking, snowshoeing and back-country skiing regularly. Hard to get out of shape on that regimen. No physical problems or medications


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, it does seem that many here at TC are health conscious in some way.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Moderately fit & healthy - can do more.'

I am in my sixties. I don't have any serious illnesses & I am not on any medication. I am not overweight, though I'm a bit heavier than I was when I was young. I like to walk & I like to go Scottish dancing. But I am too sedentary now, with my fiddling, my reading, and my shared crosswords & Star-Trek watching with Taggart. I could and should do more.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Moderately fit, but very healthy for my age. 6'2", 168 lbs. Very thin. The cholesterol of a 20 year old, thanks to my practically vegan diet 2/3 of every day.

I had some cosmetic surgery done in late January and the MD took one look at my latest blood test results from a few months prior, and he didn't even send me for pre-op testing. Seven hours later, post-op, I was fine!

Lost more weight, but that was from my wallet!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't mind it! Somebody have probably said it before  Since you will use it as a mantra, repeat the sentence 108 times while walking. 3 times a day. If you want, you can improvise the rhythm. Actually I read that the hindu way of chanting the mantra was to do it 108 times, 3 times a day. A typical mantra lasts 20 seconds, so that will take 36 minutes


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> 'Moderately fit & healthy - can do more.'
> 
> I am in my sixties. I don't have any serious illnesses & I am not on any medication. I am not overweight, though I'm a bit heavier than I was when I was young. I like to walk & I like to go Scottish dancing. But I am too sedentary now, with my fiddling, my reading, and my shared crosswords & Star-Trek watching with Taggart. I could and should do more.


Thanks for your post. I am happy to read that your are well.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I’m 12, 5'7" (170cm), 123 pounds (56kg), and my BMI is 19.4. I think I'm quite healthy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

41 here. I do 300 mini pushups once a week so I can do a bit of lifting when required. Go hiking once in a while, and can do 10 miles (16 km) in a day with some uphill. Lowered my carb intake since a year ago.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

52 here, 76 kg at 1.82 mtr. At least 2.5 hours of walking through woodlands with dog every day. 3 to 4 times a week training for speedskating. Pretty much fit and in shape, but as of late troubled by some lower back pains.
Tried a strict vegan diet for a month last summer. Felt very fit and healthy, especially waking up in the morning was much less of a struggle. The vegan-diet is difficult only the first week, for motivated adults. Teenage kids have very different opinions on it, at least mine have...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

^ wow 2.5 hrs of walking each day, that's a very solid exercise regime.


----------

